# White stuf growing



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK I am not sure what plant that I have is called but I will try and describe it for you. It is purple and green leafs they also look like maple leafs if that helps. But on top of some of the leafs they are growing white bumby stuff on it. Is is natural for plants to grow stuff on them or do I need to worry. It seems my fish eat it so it might just be god and a natural food for the fish.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

This is what it looks like I am pretty sure this is it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The plant is Ludwigia sp. repens.

The white stuff is mold or fungus frowing. Remove those leaves.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Man that is bad for my fish I seen them eating it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Probably not too harmful if at all.


----------

